

Reinhart, Rogoff, and How the Macroeconomic Sausage Is Made - RockyMcNuts
http://blogs.hbr.org/fox/2013/04/reinhart-rogoff-and-how-the-ma.html

======
RockyMcNuts
Some good points _"We have but one sample of history." And it's just not a
very big sample. ... But this is macroeconomics. It's hard to muster
conclusive evidence, and almost impossible to generate much in the way of
useful predictive ability._

Main problem with the Reinhardt-Rogoff paper was it was packaged and sold as
an influential talking point - over 90% debt/GDP leads to disaster - which was
not at all supported by evidence.

